# Biofeedback



## TANYAD (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, 

So I have a question. We have a New Derm in our office and she is stating that she wants to start billing for her 3-5 minutes of Biofeedback. She is using the Tennant Biomodulater. Here is the website http://www.senergy.us/

Does anyone have any idea as to what CPT code would be used for this. I am thinking either 97032, 64550 or 90901. 

Please help. Any info is great.


----------

